# Cool firewood machine



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.wimp.com/woodcuttingattachment/


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahhhh FIREWOOD NOOOOO


----------



## NorCal Scot (Dec 31, 2010)

Gotta love hydraulics!


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Pretty cool machine tho


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah that is very cool. But I wonder why they are cutting eastern red cedar for firewood? It's one of the worst species for firewood. It splits like a dream though maybe that's why - they wanted to make sure they didn't blow a hose with hickory or something during the demonstration. Very cool attachment though. And very heavy it looks like. 






.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> yeah that is very cool. But I wonder why they are cutting eastern red cedar for firewood? It's one of the worst species for firewood. It splits like a dream though maybe that's why - they wanted to make sure they didn't blow a hose with hickory or something during the demonstration. Very cool attachment though. And very heavy it looks like.
> .


The cedar sure makes for some impressive speed and splitting for the camera :yes:. It would be interesting to see what a piece of fresh cut elm would do in the splitter. I wonder why they are using it lifted up so high?


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

You sure that's cedar?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> yeah that is very cool. But I wonder why they are cutting eastern red cedar for firewood? It's one of the worst species for firewood. It splits like a dream though maybe that's why - they wanted to make sure they didn't blow a hose with hickory or something during the demonstration. Very cool attachment though. And very heavy it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was hickory ??? sure look like it. I used to burn hickory and elm and any other good. wood. Sure look like a lot of good lumber going the small way and flame's . Oh well can't save it all


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ibangwood said:


> You sure that's cedar?


Not 100% sure it just looked like it, but my eyesight is not the best. And since Del sounds pretty confident it's hickory and we don't have much hickory here . . . . . 




del schisler said:


> I thought that was hickory ??? sure look like it. . . .


You may be right. We have a little hickory here but not much. My first thought was ERC but I admit the video is too grainy for me to know for sure. The hickory here doesn't have that much solid heart with so little sap. 








.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought it was red oak


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that would be a pretty sweet attachment for a tree service company. Lots of urban trees that are not worth milling(or no access to a mill), many have a skidsteer already, and you have yourself a saleable item instead of a disposal charge.


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

yep thats a cool firewood machine. very handy. wish i had one :yes:


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I also thought it was ERC, especially considering how quickly that chainsaw walked through it. I'm not sure it would cut Hickory that quickly. Also, the bark looks nothing like the Hickory tree bark here in east texas...although i'm sure there are other varieties with which I'm unfamiliar.

In anhy event, that's a pretty neat contraption although there are other versions that are even better, including some with a conveyor to load the billets into a dump truck for transport.


----------

